# Aliens: Colonial Marines



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2013)

[yt]GshciJYUFXw[/yt]
[yt]vrzscdQ5fMc[/yt]
[yt]kkUjrbZuyV8[/yt]
[yt]i0qvWwTQotU[/yt]
[yt]NEaKQElmm5c[/yt]
[yt]idFCSU80Ua0[/yt]
[yt]9PiCztG0KYI[/yt]
[yt]d7CFFn8YWKE[/yt]

So who else is getting a copy?


----------



## Fernin (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm quite hopeful, but this month it's this or Dead Space 3, and as much as I love Aliens, DS3 will come first. I'll probably pick it up next month though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2013)

Fernin said:


> I'm quite hopeful, but this month it's this of Dead Space 3, and as much as I love Aliens, DS3 will come first. I'll probably pick it up next month though.



Sounds good to me. I might have been interested in DS3 even though I'm not originally a DS fan, but I've loved the Aliens universe for a loooong time, and I've been waiting for this game when it was announced back in the PS2 era. Plus, there's the pre-order extras I wanna get my hands on (totally playing as Corporal Hicks). It looks like it's gonna be pretty fucking good considering how Gearbox is behind it and what I've seen so far.

To be a bit negative, I'm gonna say I hope it's not going to disappoint like Duke Nukem Forever or Aliens vs Predator 2010. But to be positive, Gearbox are already known to be great with co-op, and they may have learned something through those games.

Also something cool I noticed is that the game seems to lack a HUD almost entirely and it contains pretty much every iconic sound and prop from the movies. I like that.


----------



## Fernin (Jan 31, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Sounds good to me. I might have been interested in DS3 even though I'm not originally a DS fan, but I've loved the Aliens universe for a loooong time, and I've been waiting for this game when it was announced back in the PS2 era. Plus, there's the pre-order extras I wanna get my hands on (totally playing as Corporal Hicks). It looks like it's gonna be pretty fucking good considering how Gearbox is behind it and what I've seen so far.
> 
> To be a bit negative, I'm gonna say I hope it's not going to disappoint like Duke Nukem Forever or Aliens vs Predator 2010. But to be positive, Gearbox are already known to be great with co-op, and they may have learned something through those games.
> 
> Also something cool I noticed is that the game seems to lack a HUD almost entirely and it contains pretty much every iconic sound and prop from the movies. I like that.



The Co-Op actually has me greatly hopeful. I also doubt we'll see the same problem as Duke or AvP since in the former's case they had a turd and could only polish it as much as possible and the latter was made by a passionless burned out studio. Honestly the only reason I'm NOT getting this sooner is because selling my husband on both games at once would be nigh impossible, and since he doesn't care for Aliens that much (which is a pity because I adore the franchise) and likes DS as much as I do, it's pretty clear cut on which game we'll be getting first. 

Curious, are you getting it on PC? Sinc that's the platform I'll inevitably be getting it on.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 31, 2013)

Fernin said:


> The Co-Op actually has me greatly hopeful. I also doubt we'll see the same problem as Duke or AvP since in the former's case they had a turd and could only polish it as much as possible and the latter was made by a passionless burned out studio. Honestly the only reason I'm NOT getting this sooner is because selling my husband on both games at once would be nigh impossible, and since he doesn't care for Aliens that much (which is a pity because I adore the franchise) and likes DS as much as I do, it's pretty clear cut on which game we'll be getting first.
> 
> Curious, are you getting it on PC? Sinc that's the platform I'll inevitably be getting it on.



Fair 'nuff. But yeah, I can't wait. 

And yep, on PC! C: I got the Collector's Edition from Amazon. I was tempted to get the Extermination edition from GAME which included an in-game sawnoff shotty, but I went with CE instead since I didn't want to deal with the arseache of pre-ordering in-store and CE had more stuff anyway, 'cept that shotgun. Shame, because I have a real boner for shotguns. I just hope that the gun is possible to unlock somewhere, but hey, at least I get a pumpy.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 31, 2013)

I am getting this. Aliens was always a fav. Ill gladly play with anyone too!


----------



## Fernin (Jan 31, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Fair 'nuff. But yeah, I can't wait.
> 
> And yep, on PC! C: I got the Collector's Edition from Amazon. I was tempted to get the Extermination edition from GAME which included an in-game sawnoff shotty, but I went with CE instead since I didn't want to deal with the arseache of pre-ordering in-store and CE had more stuff anyway, 'cept that shotgun. Shame, because I have a real boner for shotguns. I just hope that the gun is possible to unlock somewhere, but hey, at least I get a pumpy.




So long as you've got what you need for close encounters. 

ANyways, since the game runs through steam, feel free to add me. My screen name is "Tarantula! (\(\(\;;/)/)/)", without quotes of course.


----------



## Krigare (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah, the Gibby! 
Colonial Marines is definitely a buy for me, and I'll probably pick up the Season Pass for another $30 while I'm at it. *shrug*
Aliens is always a favorite, and it's said this game is the official sequel to the movies, so I guess that's a pretty nice step for gaming.....


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 1, 2013)

Cant wait for this game, massive Aliens fan ever since i was little. I fell in love with Dead Space, it was the perfect combination of my two favorite films, aliens and The Thing, but the direction they have taken it with DS3 has just put me right off it.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 1, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Cant wait for this game, massive Aliens fan ever since i was little. I fell in love with Dead Space, it was the perfect combination of my two favorite films, aliens and The Thing, but the direction they have taken it with DS3 has just put me right off it.



Given that the game's not even out yet, I think it's far to early to call that. I for one am greatly looking forward to it and remain hopeful, the core gameplay is the same and the addition of the weapon crafting and co-op story, in my opinion, fit well. If anything DS3 is Aliens to DS1-2's Alien.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 4, 2013)

Been a massive Aliens fan since I saw the first movie (The first I saw was Aliens: Resurrection)
Now, under a bit of peer pressure, I decided to buy this. Hell, I fired up the old AVP and found shooting aliens enjoyable on hard difficulty.
I hope the alien gameplay is refined, the bits I saw were..disappointing. But mauling silly marines is always fun.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 4, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Been a massive Aliens fan since I saw the first movie (The first I saw was Aliens: Resurrection)
> Now, under a bit of peer pressure, I decided to buy this. Hell, I fired up the old AVP and found shooting aliens enjoyable on hard difficulty.
> I hope the alien gameplay is refined, the bits I saw were..disappointing. But mauling silly marines is always fun.



That was actually one thing I REALLY liked in the most recent AVP game was playing as a xenomorph, I think that game got it very right.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 4, 2013)

Fernin said:


> That was actually one thing I REALLY liked in the most recent AVP game was playing as a xenomorph, I think that game got it very right.



It honestly was not that bad. The only thing that ruined it for me was "Press X to Conga Line murder time!"


----------



## Fernin (Feb 4, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> It honestly was not that bad. The only thing that ruined it for me was "Press X to Conga Line murder time!"



Yah, the grab kills really should have required stunning your target first or something. X3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2013)

Fernin said:


> That was actually one thing I REALLY liked in the most recent AVP game was playing as a xenomorph, I think that game got it very right.


Aye, Xenos were well made in that. It would've been awesome if they'd played the same in A:CM, but alas, it's third person and looks a bit bad.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 5, 2013)

I personally think that the third person would be better for aliens.

Idk, the advantage to being an alien would be enhanced perception of your surroundings and e.g. being aware that your ass/hindlegs/tail is sticking out around a corner and about to be hit by a marine's grenade round.

AVP's first person was p. cool though. Just gotta try it.

Butomgwhocares I'm gonna be marines 24/7 by the looks of things.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I personally think that the third person would be better for aliens.
> 
> Idk, the advantage to being an alien would be enhanced perception of your surroundings and e.g. being aware that your ass/hindlegs/tail is sticking out around a corner and about to be hit by a marine's grenade round.
> 
> ...



All Xeno, all the time. Hope you like the dark Gibby, because that's where I'll be waiting for yah. >:3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 5, 2013)

Fernin said:


> All Xeno, all the time. Hope you like the dark Gibby, because that's where I'll be waiting for yah. >:3



[yt]5DZ6NYPPoQc[/yt]

Speaking of the movie, I don't know which of the movie characters I'm gonna be playing. Hicks is cool, but I may actually go Hudson. I'm disappointed sorely by the lack of Vasquez though.

In other news, the season pass is out for pre-order on Steam. So who knows, there might be more characters available down the road.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I personally think that the third person would be better for aliens.
> 
> Idk, the advantage to being an alien would be enhanced perception of your surroundings and e.g. being aware that your ass/hindlegs/tail is sticking out around a corner and about to be hit by a marine's grenade round.
> 
> ...


Hmm, yes it's good for that purpose, but navigating ceilings, walls and overall agility suffers from it. AvP allowed us to be ninjas on the ceilings and gave us a lot of precision on movement. So far the gameplay I've seen looks to support just running fast on the ground and leaping on the marine.
Walls and ceilings are where I belong, ambushing, not running about getting shot at.

E: Does this look a bit...cheap to you?
[video=youtube;QZm_WUJMguE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZm_WUJMguE[/video]


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 5, 2013)

Hopefully that movements going to be sorted by the time it comes out, looks like its just floating sideways. Im getting it for the campaign, im expecting the multiplayer to be horrifcally unbalanced or have something annoying about it. Cant wait for the campaign though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> Hopefully that movements going to be sorted by the time it comes out, looks like its just floating sideways. Im getting it for the campaign, im expecting the multiplayer to be horrifcally unbalanced or have something annoying about it. Cant wait for the campaign though.


Aye, the campaign is what I'm primarily after, but being a xeno fan, I want them to play well. It's a shame if they leave it like that. It looks like a hovercraft. No feel to the ground.
I'm expecting more players to swarm to try and play the marines, and some poor individuals are forced to play aliens.
The game modes they got for MP sound interesting though, I can't wait to give them a go.


----------



## Kahze (Feb 5, 2013)

I have fond memories of AvP 1 and 2 on PC. So I'll be picking this up as well.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 6, 2013)

I loved being a xeno every game in AVP2 on the PC, i dont think they've put as much effort into making the aliens playable here though, focusing on the marines more. If i remember rightly isnt there a horde type mods vs xeno bots?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 6, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> I loved being a xeno every game in AVP2 on the PC, i dont think they've put as much effort into making the aliens playable here though, focusing on the marines more. If i remember rightly isnt there a horde type mods vs xeno bots?



There's definitely PvE going on in the game, but so far it seems to be only the campaign.

I seriously hope they have an arena co-op mode in it.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 8, 2013)

Gibby said:


> There's definitely PvE going on in the game, but so far it seems to be only the campaign.
> 
> I seriously hope they have an arena co-op mode in it.



I don't see why they would not...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

Disappointed as hell. I can't even run the game, crashes on startup. Also I've had SEVEN guys message me about how bad the game is when I try to start it and they see the game name pop up :/


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone got it yet?
The whole internet seems to despise it because its not Call of Duty or its not a revolutionary game, yet all i want is it to shoot some xeno's, i cant wait.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;mf5Uj4XIT1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf5Uj4XIT1Y[/video]

It seems that it has caused a stir in the gaming community, in a bad way...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2013)

Still waiting on my copy, should be coming tommorow.

I can't bring myself to trust its reviews.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Still waiting on my copy, should be coming tommorow.
> 
> I can't bring myself to trust its reviews.


I don't want to trust them either. But I am starting to succumb to them because no game should require a lot of fixing to even RUN it
E: After THIRD time of reinstalling and actually messing with steam, I managed to launch the game. Surprised to say, it isn't as bad as people say it is. Of course it could be a LOT  better, but the amount of smashing it gets is not quite right. I am not pleased by the aliens in it. They seem sluggish, they don't look like they impose a threat to me. And when they get close you can always shove them back :/
MP is where the good stuff is at, the gameplay seems pretty cool, aliens not as bad as they seemed, though third person wall climbing is hard and you can't even scale most walls and the aliens are a piss take to kill. I will favor the xenos just because they're THE aliens.
I seriously hope the MP will keep the game alive for some time. I'd hate to have another AvP happen on me where I had one or two good matches online and then it died on me.


----------



## PapayaShark (Feb 13, 2013)

Even though I am a big Alien fan, I will probably get it when it is on sale. With the reviews it's getting, there is no way I'm buying it now.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 13, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Even though I am a big Alien fan, I will probably get it when it is on sale. With the reviews it's getting, there is no way I'm buying it now.


Good choice. It is not worth the tag it has right now. But for half price it's buyable.
I must warn you though, it feels painfully average and in MP the aliens are so underpowered it's ridiculous


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 13, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Good choice. It is not worth the tag it has right now. But for half price it's buyable.
> I must warn you though, it feels painfully average and in MP the aliens are so underpowered it's ridiculous



I cancelled my $100 collectors. I had like 12 people text/phone me saying it was a giant pile of poo. I cried a few tears when I got to see it...


----------



## Conker (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm about three hours into the single player. It's a mostly generic shooter, but it isn't broken or terrible. I've had no problems running it on my PC, and it's quite pretty to look at. 

I'm enjoying the weapon system, which I guess isn't exactly new or exciting, but it's my first time with it.

The AI isn't exactly good, so I'm playing on a harder difficulty to kinda fix that. So far so good. I die often enough. 

This was my most anticipated game of the year because I"m a huge fucking fan, and so it is disappointing to get something that clearly isn't up to par with what was promised or what should have been delivered by Gearbox. Still, it's not complete garbage or anything. When I'm done with single player, I'll check out online. I'm having fun with it.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 13, 2013)

Conker said:


> I'm about three hours into the single player. It's a mostly generic shooter, but it isn't broken or terrible. I've had no problems running it on my PC, and it's quite pretty to look at.
> 
> I'm enjoying the weapon system, which I guess isn't exactly new or exciting, but it's my first time with it.
> 
> ...



Well if the rumors are true, Gearbox didn't even actually make any part of the game but the multiplayer.


----------



## Conker (Feb 13, 2013)

Fernin said:


> Well if the rumors are true, Gearbox didn't even actually make any part of the game but the multiplayer.


Yeah. I'm pretty pissed at them, since they promised quite a bit and delivered nothing. They outright lied apparently, though I'm trying to avoid the vitriol and still discuss the game, but that's clearly impossible. 

I do feel slighted though :\


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 13, 2013)

this ruined the game for me...just seeing this video
[video=youtube;6lGXDM3LGnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lGXDM3LGnk[/video]

game is ok single player, just...maybe not worth the price

Edit: friend said its ok, the PC master race will fix the game with Mods


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 14, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> this ruined the game for me...just seeing this video


Damn. It's like they made it their personal mission to suck every bit of the life out of the game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> Damn. It's like they made it their personal mission to suck every bit of the life out of the game.


its like we saw what Gearbox was gonna give us...then a different company dropped the ball


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2013)

Verin Asper said:


> this ruined the game for me...just seeing this video
> [video=youtube;6lGXDM3LGnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lGXDM3LGnk[/video]
> 
> game is ok single player, just...maybe not worth the price
> ...


I'm seriously wishing for those mods to come in and save the day.
The game we got was NOT the one they sold to us. They sold us a beautiful, light riddled atmospheric game. What we got is this shit with barely no good lighting effects. The swinging light you see in the room when you enter the Sulaco sold the game to me. Those nicely cast living shadows and the feeling of shit being broken and wrong. What we get is an alarm light that doesn't even cast shadows?!
And that grenade oh my god. "Here, watch this" *Throws grenade* I laughed my ass off at that in real life. Why did he throw the grenade? There was nothing to kill. To show the nice visuals? Well, we know how nice they look nowadays.
Mods, please come soon. Make the aliens fewer and deadlier and stronger. I want a bleep in my motion detector mean there's something in there that can kill me by looking at me, not the other way around. And I'm playing on the hardest mode!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm rocking in a corner and sucking my thumb

this cannot be happening

_this cannot be happening_


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 14, 2013)

From what I've seen, the difference between the trailers and the actual game is astounding. I feel sorry for anyone who got the game based on th-



Gibby said:


> I got the Collector's Edition from Amazon





Gibby said:


> I'm rocking in a corner and sucking my thumb
> 
> this cannot be happening
> 
> _this cannot be happening_



:[

[yt]Y5WwV9YoW_U[/yt]

I lol'd. I remember beating an old Jurassic Park game years ago like this. There's me thinking turning your back on an alien was a bad idea.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 14, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> I lol'd. I remember beating an old Jurassic Park game years ago like this. There's me thinking turning your back on an alien was a bad idea.



Was it Trespasser by any chance? I used to love that game. >_>


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 14, 2013)

Has the developer made a statement about all of this?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2013)

Right. Sent a ticket to Steam asking for refunds on this shit. I doubt it works, but I'm allowed to try, aren't I?


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 14, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I'm seriously wishing for those mods to come in and save the day.
> The game we got was NOT the one they sold to us. They sold us a beautiful, light riddled atmospheric game. What we got is this shit with barely no good lighting effects. The swinging light you see in the room when you enter the Sulaco sold the game to me. Those nicely cast living shadows and the feeling of shit being broken and wrong. What we get is an alarm light that doesn't even cast shadows?!
> And that grenade oh my god. "Here, watch this" *Throws grenade* I laughed my ass off at that in real life. Why did he throw the grenade? There was nothing to kill. To show the nice visuals? Well, we know how nice they look nowadays.
> Mods, please come soon. Make the aliens fewer and deadlier and stronger. I want a bleep in my motion detector mean there's something in there that can kill me by looking at me, not the other way around. And I'm playing on the hardest mode!



My friend say at best currently, folks can Texture mod the game or at least improve it graphically.


----------



## Harbinger (Feb 14, 2013)

And now im sad 

I dont mind the game gameplay wise, but looking at that comparison, thats enfuriating. The gaming industry has to be the scummiest with the absolute worst regard for their consumers, yet its one of the biggest industries ever, they rip us off more and more and more, yet they get more and more popular. Makes you want to give up on new games.


----------



## Fernin (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll still end up getting it when it goes on sale. I was watching a friend of mine play it today, and am quite glad I didn't get it when it came out though. It does have moments of brilliance, but they're between long stretches of meh. I hate to say it but the AvP marine campaign was probably a little bit better than what I saw.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 15, 2013)

At least the pulse rifle and motion tracker are authentic as fuck.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 15, 2013)

friend went while playing the game "The only modifications to your guns I will accept is duct taping stuff to the rifle, if anything I want to duct tape the motion tracker to my pulse rifle"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> At least the pulse rifle and motion tracker are authentic as fuck.


I hate to throw your cake to the wall, but what you can do to the pulse rifle sickens me. Red dot sights, fugly CoD camos (Hurr durr paint the gun red and black and slap in skulls and scythes for all the MLG kiddos), laser pointers, fucking Silencers(What the fuck is the point of having these in the game?! Human alien players can see them through walls and stuff. What good does a silencer do other than be tacticool?) Extended mag that only gives you 60ammo at max per clip and various underslung weapons, which are about the only things I can approve of.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I hate to throw your cake to the wall, but what you can do to the pulse rifle sickens me. Red dot sights, fugly CoD camos (Hurr durr paint the gun red and black and slap in skulls and scythes for all the MLG kiddos), laser pointers, fucking Silencers(What the fuck is the point of having these in the game?! Human alien players can see them through walls and stuff. What good does a silencer do other than be tacticool?) Extended mag that only gives you 60ammo at max per clip and various underslung weapons, which are about the only things I can approve of.



You ruined my cake you asshoel

But seriously, yes, the modifications are stupid. The underslung weps are okay (I dunno why the underslung shotgun had to be wildly different though) but I did like the other weapons. The SMG and other rifles, namely. I like how they made their designs follow a pattern despite the different weapon types. Reminds me of slavshit. 

I am also rather disappoint that the pulse rifle does not have the original 95 rounds per mag, and all the weapon's ammo counters are unused in the game.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2013)

Gibby said:


> You ruined my cake you asshoel
> 
> But seriously, yes, the modifications are stupid. The underslung weps are okay (I dunno why the underslung shotgun had to be wildly different though) but I did like the other weapons. The SMG and other rifles, namely. I like how they made their designs follow a pattern despite the different weapon types. Reminds me of slavshit.
> 
> I am also rather disappoint that the pulse rifle does not have the original 95 rounds per mag, and all the weapon's ammo counters are unused in the game.


The ammo counters work as far as I know. They're rather handy in ultimate badass mode when you've no hud. Though seeing them has been made quite difficult. With some weapons it is near impossible to see the amount of ammo you've left.


----------



## Kahze (Feb 16, 2013)

THIS GAME THIS GAME THIS GAME 

Kinda like an alien cod grind! I dont mind the lighting shit, its a bullshit reason to hate on a game (some people have been complaining about graphics) but graphics isnt what will sell a game alike aliens. The IP needs you to be afraid of xenomorph presence... And let me tell you, there is no real psych horror in the game as far as I've played. Feels like CoD zombies. 

Needs LESS alien spawn, and TOUGHER aliens. 

IF I was an alien, I would buy this game, to hang out with alot of myself and just be like "hey, thats sick that we are so many. We're fucking cool looking and not very scary"


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I hate to throw your cake to the wall, but what you can do to the pulse rifle sickens me. Red dot sights, fugly CoD camos (Hurr durr paint the gun red and black and slap in skulls and scythes for all the MLG kiddos), laser pointers, fucking Silencers(What the fuck is the point of having these in the game?! Human alien players can see them through walls and stuff. What good does a silencer do other than be tacticool?) Extended mag that only gives you 60ammo at max per clip and various underslung weapons, which are about the only things I can approve of.


You kinda need the laser sight otherwise you have to aim down the fucking sights which is awful. I don't really care for the other attachments though either.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2013)

Why are people often against the idea of aiming down a weapon's sights? I hate crosshairs. I prefer hipfiring _without_ crosshairs and having the choice to aim down the sights for precision a la Killing Floor. A bit of functional and visual realism right there. If you shoot like Rambo, your results should match Rambo - spamming in the general direction of something. Not an act of precision.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 16, 2013)

Kahze said:


> THIS GAME THIS GAME THIS GAME
> 
> Kinda like an alien cod grind! I dont mind the lighting shit, its a bullshit reason to hate on a game (some people have been complaining about graphics) but graphics isnt what will sell a game alike aliens. The IP needs you to be afraid of xenomorph presence... And let me tell you, there is no real psych horror in the game as far as I've played. Feels like CoD zombies.
> 
> ...


Sure, I don't mind about graphics normaly, it's about the gameplay blah, blah.

But when you completely outright _lie_ to your customers then I think that's a big problem. Tell me another game when the product demo/press version looked better than the final version and had parts of the game in it that wasn't in the real game?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2013)

Kahze said:


> THIS GAME THIS GAME THIS GAME
> 
> Kinda like an alien cod grind! I dont mind the lighting shit, its a bullshit reason to hate on a game (some people have been complaining about graphics) but graphics isnt what will sell a game alike aliens. The IP needs you to be afraid of xenomorph presence... And let me tell you, there is no real psych horror in the game as far as I've played. Feels like CoD zombies.
> 
> ...


This. The scenario of this game is retarded from the beginning on. You need food to grow aliens. The very first level has hundreds of Xenos and corpses with only the chest hole in them. What the fuck did the xenos eat to grow?!
So many unanswered questions.

The next Aliens game (if there will be one) should be like Amnesia. The horror in that. Running away from an alien with you having next to no defensive capabilities while trying to fix a ship to stay in orbit or something like that. That shit would sell like crack


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 16, 2013)

You know, I'd like to play a game like The Hidden: Source, but set in the Predator universe. That was a good game.

But I'm 99.9% sure it'd fuck up.


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm five hours in and digging this game. I think the single player wraps up around seven or eight hours, so I'm getting close to the end. It's got problems, but I'm having fun. I like O'Neal, even if he's a character fabricated to be that loveable sidekick. At least that was done right. 

I actually don't mind the human v human fighting now. It breaks up the gameplay a bit, and I've a rifle with a scope which is useless on Xenos but fun to use on humans. 

It sucks because its' a game I can't really recommend without "wait for a steam sale," but I am having fun with it. 



Gibby said:


> Why are people often against the idea of aiming down a weapon's sights? I hate crosshairs. I prefer hipfiring _without_ crosshairs and having the choice to aim down the sights for precision a la Killing Floor. A bit of functional and visual realism right there. If you shoot like Rambo, your results should match Rambo - spamming in the general direction of something. Not an act of precision.


I just don't like it. I grew up on old school shooters where such things didn't matter. 

But in this, it's kinda worthless considering how fast the Xenos move. AI aint smart, but at least they can cruise around. Aiming down the sights is just a waste of time. Thankfully, laser attachment! 

I don't mind the aiming down the sights in games that are built around the mechanic, like Killing Floor, but in this one? No. It's just there because modern FPS have them. Hell, AvP3 got shat on for not having "realistic aiming" which was stupid. The Xenos were fast there and the Preds jumped around like they were on crack. There's no point in aiming down the sights when things move that fast.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This. The scenario of this game is retarded from the beginning on. You need food to grow aliens. The very first level has hundreds of Xenos and corpses with only the chest hole in them. What the fuck did the xenos eat to grow?!
> So many unanswered questions.


I know the devil is in the details and such things like this would bother me in novels, but I really didn't notice or care here. The game has more pressing issues than "what did the Xenos eat?" 



> The next Aliens game (if there will be one) should be like Amnesia. The horror in that. Running away from an alien with you having next to no defensive capabilities while trying to fix a ship to stay in orbit or something like that. That shit would sell like crack


I disagree, mostly because Amnesia was not fun to play. That game did some great things and I respect it, but I never had fun playing it. I had to force myself to finish.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2013)

Conker said:


> I know the devil is in the details and such things like this would bother me in novels, but I really didn't notice or care here. The game has more pressing issues than "what did the Xenos eat?"
> 
> 
> I disagree, mostly because Amnesia was not fun to play. That game did some great things and I respect it, but I never had fun playing it. I had to force myself to finish.


Agreed, the game has a lot more concerning issues, but that one thing breaks the entire game's plausibility. Not to mention about the total randomness of Sulaco back on Lv426.

And obviously not identical to Amnesia, in aliens you eventually can match them. But the atmosphere in it is desirable.


----------



## Conker (Feb 16, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Agreed, the game has a lot more concerning issues, but that one thing breaks the entire game's plausibility. Not to mention about the total randomness of Sulaco back on Lv426.
> 
> And obviously not identical to Amnesia, in aliens you eventually can match them. But the atmosphere in it is desirable.


It would be nice if more games were as atmospheric as Amnesia. Amnesia had its problems, but that game nailed what it really set out to do. There's really little atmosphere in this game, which sucks since _Aliens_ had it in droves.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 16, 2013)

Conker said:


> It would be nice if more games were as atmospheric as Amnesia. Amnesia had its problems, but that game nailed what it really set out to do. There's really little atmosphere in this game, which sucks since _Aliens_ had it in droves.


Very much so. But what could we expect from a game that's been developed by numerous companies over the course of six/seven years. It is hard to maintain the same plan.
Aliens was made of feels. Not only the actions, but the characters. I actually felt disgust towards that guy who tried to smuggle aliens inside Ripley and Newt. So far this game has done nothing for me except made me laugh at how horrible it is.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm glad I never dug in and pre-ordered this crap, I just removed it from my wishlist after seeing how bad reviews it was getting and Gearbox being silent on this isn't helping their PR at all.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 17, 2013)

I am honestly willing to fire up Rebellions AvP again, as it was decent at the fun part. Anyone interested?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> I am honestly willing to fire up Rebellions AvP again, as it was decent at the fun part. Anyone interested?



It was dicks.

Well it wasn't that bad. Mostly it was a bit bland and the balance was absolutely godawful so the place is pretty much a ghost town and Sega dropped support for it (whatever that part means to the players).


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 17, 2013)

Saybin~Iacere said:


> I am honestly willing to fire up Rebellions AvP again, as it was decent at the fun part. Anyone interested?


All of us aliens fans should do the survival mode one day as a team :O


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2013)

GOSH fine if y'all are teaming up I'll reinstall my copy. I just hope my PC doesn't melt for this as well.


----------



## Conker (Feb 17, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> All of us aliens fans should do the survival mode one day as a team :O


Sign me the fuck up! 

And AvP3 wasn't ass. It was...okay. AvP2 was way better, but that game wasn't balanced at all either. AvP3 was actually more balanced, and the PC players did get a patch to help things a bit, but it still wasn't perfect.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 17, 2013)

I am on Xbox sadly....


----------



## Fernin (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd be all up for AvP survival on steam.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 18, 2013)

if its on Steam I might join you guys then


----------



## Conker (Feb 18, 2013)

Finished the single player, clocking in at 8 hours. I died a lot  

It was. I dunno. On the one hand, I had fun and enjoyed going through LV426, on the other, the game was pretty well ass. There were so many problems, and though I overlooked some and laughed at others, it doens't change the fact that there were so many problems.

I think the writing got worse as the game went on. Also, the last boss was garbage. 

To call this canon is insulting to be honest.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 19, 2013)

Conker said:


> Finished the single player, clocking in at 8 hours. I died a lot
> 
> It was. I dunno. On the one hand, I had fun and enjoyed going through LV426, on the other, the game was pretty well ass. There were so many problems, and though I overlooked some and laughed at others, it doens't change the fact that there were so many problems.
> 
> ...



Someone at 20th Century must have been smoking the bad stuff...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 19, 2013)

Conker said:


> Finished the single player, clocking in at 8 hours. I died a lot
> 
> It was. I dunno. On the one hand, I had fun and enjoyed going through LV426, on the other, the game was pretty well ass. There were so many problems, and though I overlooked some and laughed at others, it doens't change the fact that there were so many problems.
> 
> ...


The story is horrible for what I've heard. They resurrect dead characters?! What the hell was running through their tiny minds when they thought of this.
They also said they wanted to make NEW living characters and not rip off the existing ones...yeah well that promise held true all right :/
I've only played it to land on the planet, but I have this feeling the game will only have the story to justify (badly) going to all the locations seen before.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 19, 2013)

Also the wierdest thing about the story is that we get to visit these locations despite them being wiped out in a fuckhueg explosion.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Also the wierdest thing about the story is that we get to visit these locations despite them being wiped out in a fuckhueg explosion.


Silly Gibby. When was the last time CGI destroyed anything?


----------



## Conker (Feb 19, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Also the wierdest thing about the story is that we get to visit these locations despite them being wiped out in a fuckhueg explosion.


First thing I thought of when I booted up the game 

I mean, the place was pretty well trashed, but too much of it was left standing.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Feb 20, 2013)

It was all a lie...


----------



## Ayden SkyWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

6 years waiting man...But Gearbox just had to screw it up....for so long I praised the Game Informer released back in 07. Staring at it, fantasizing on surviving together on LV-426. Who'd be the motion tracker man, smart gunner? and etc. Where would we secure ourselves? But no, Gearbox, ooooooooh Gearbox...why? I allowed you to go inside me, but instead of our child being amazing? You give me a dead fetus with Aliens...and aids scratch that, every f@!$#*# disease.
 in the world. 
(btw had a nice burning of that Game Informer) I am currently destroying all evidence of Aliens Colonial Marines being in my life.


----------

